# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  AFK leveling spots

## slained

Anyone know any good spots?

The Giant Red Kappa is an obvious one. You can make about 300k a day afking there.

----------


## DragonBornX

Yeah I'm wondering the same thing. We should keep a list of all the good ones.

----------


## teamnycz

what level and class do i need to be and where is the giant red kappa

----------


## Raskofshadows

It's randomized spawns now, can't afk it anymore.

----------

